
Show HN: Ladder, the new and easy way to autoscale - odkq
https://github.com/themotion/ladder
======
flukus
Needs a much better explanation of what it is, probably some examples, because
I have no idea and this is meaningless:

> Ladder is a simple and small program that is used to autoscale things, when
> we mean things we are talking about any kind of stuff that can increase or
> decrease, for example, docker containers, AWS instances, simple binnary
> processes, files…

~~~
slok
Hi! thanks for the feedback :) I've updated the readme:

[https://github.com/themotion/ladder](https://github.com/themotion/ladder)

Let me know if it's easyer to understand.

~~~
flukus
That's much better :)

